

The little super-dense singularity of the future - ColinWright
http://raganwald.posterous.com/the-little-super-dense-singularity-of-the-fut

======
rbanffy
An interesting counterpoint to
[http://www.salon.com/2012/12/01/nassim_nicholas_taleb_the_fu...](http://www.salon.com/2012/12/01/nassim_nicholas_taleb_the_future_will_not_be_cool/),
which paid us a visit a couple weeks back.

------
raganwald
I normally dislike the term "fanboy," but I have to admit that when the shoe
fits...

------
elliott99
I bet even if things got more amazing (like we started traveling around in
those smart chairs like in Wall-E) people still wouldn't be happy. I enjoyed
reading this because I often forget how amazing smartphones are.

~~~
raganwald
Related, but weirdly cool: I can buy you an iTunes gift certificate, and you
just hold it up to the camera on your computer to redeem it.

Much nicer in many ways than trundling vinyl discs around.

